# Hello from Oregon!



## MimzyLand (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello!

I'm a brand new mouse owner of two females (a siamese and an albino) but for the past 7 years I have wanted to breed and show mice, though my parents wouldn't allow me to even get one for a pet at the time. I hope I can learn lots and be able to do what I've wanted for a long time now!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------

